# gehäuse aus pappe?



## PingPong (21. April 2011)

*gehäuse aus pappe?*

hi leute, 

hatte eine idee. ist es möglich ein komplettes gehäuse nur aus pappe zu bauen?  
oder ist davon lieber abzuraten wegen der entflammbarkeit? bzw. wie könnte ich dem entgegenwirken?

bin auf eure meinungen gespannt!

mfg
pingpong


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Cebit 2011: Asus zeigt Mainboard-Karton, der als PC-Gehäuse genutzt werden kann - asus, gehäuse, htpc, cebit

Wenn die das können, dann kannst du das auch.


----------



## PingPong (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

hmmm.. 

das foto kannte ich schon. ^^ nur stellt sich mir die frage ob es möglich wäre einen normalen midi-tower nur aus pappe zu bauen.. also wo das mb auch an der seitenwand hängt.  da würde es wohl schwer werden...


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Nö wieso du brauchst ja nur nen MB-Tray tust das anpassend und klebst das ding mit Heisskleber fest und gehst an den Kanten sauber mit Silkon oder montage kleber lang


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Naja versuchen kannst du es ja. Such dir einen grossen Karton der ordentlich dicke Wände hat und probier es aus! Ich denke nicht das es sich entflammt, warum auch? Es sollte schwerer sein einen geeigneten Karton zu finden der nicht sofort einknickt, gerade bei großen CPU Kühlern.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Ich glaube eher du bekommst Problme mit der Stabilität der Konstruktion.


----------



## GxGamer (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Die Frage ist, ob du mit den ganzen Materialien (Pappe, Kleber, Silikon usw) am Ende nicht mehr bezahlst als für ein normales Gehäuse 

Aber als Casecon-Projekt wäre das sicherlich interessant. Pappe lässt sich ja leichter zurechtschneiden als Metalle.
Wenns stabil ist kann man bestimmt was draus zaubern.


----------



## PingPong (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Pappe lässt sich ja leichter zurechtschneiden als Metalle.


 
genau aus dem grund bin ich auf die idee gekommen


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

er kann ja auf der Seite des MB#s 2 laggen beispiels weise 3mm oder 5mm wellpappe nehmen das halt bomensicher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Möglich wäre es durchaus, nur müßte man wohl mehrere Lagen verkleben. Auch müßte man sich Gedanken wegen dem Mainboardtray mache sowie den Laufwerksschächten um diese auf dem Material duaerhaft zu fixieren. Auf den Innenseiten sollte man sich Gedanken wegen einer Feuerhemmenden Beschichtung machen. Auf Wellpappe würde ich verzichten


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... Auf Wellpappe würde ich verzichten


 
Warum? Wellpappe ist das stabilste was es gibt in dem Segment, daraus werden Tische, Betten etc gebaut

http://www.stange-design.de/index.php?mod=produkte⊂=3


----------



## PingPong (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

also karton von zb ner tv-verpackung wäre doch recht praktisch.. da sind 2 lagen pappe mit zwischendrin wellpappe. sollte doch ziemlich fest sein, oder???

vielleicht mach ich aus sicherheitsgründen auch n desktop-gehäuse  da kann mir das mb samt towerkühler schonmal nicht runterfallen ^^
aber das werd ich mir mal noch genauer durch den kopf gehn lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Natürlich wäre Wellpappe stabil, ich hatte es ja nicht bestritten. Nur ist die Oberfläche eher empfänglich für Beschädigungen. Wenn man zb Lüfter einschrauben will gibt das Material auch sehr weit nach oder reißt


----------



## netheral (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Ich hatte meinen PC mal für ca. 2 Wochen in einem Pappkarton. Für das MB habe ich ein altes ATX Tray benutzt und es einfach auf den Boden gelegt. OK, Stabilität war nicht gewährleistet, aber es wirkte für mich sicherer als irgendeine lose Tischkonstruktion. Und es lief. Ich denke nicht, dass ein PC normalerweise temperaturen erreichen kann, an denen Pappe anfängt zu brennen. Laut 1 Minute googeln entzündet sich Papier ohne Flamme erst bei über 400° und mit so bei 220 - 230°. 

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie sehr du übertakten möchtest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Einen Faradayschen Käfig musst du trotzdem reinbauen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

IDee gut... Arbeit wird viel... viel Zeit kosten... wen du es richtig machst. 
Ich würde Wellpappe mit normaler Pappe verkleben so bekommst du einen recht starken Aufbau und eine schöne Oberfläche die nicht
so empfinlich ist.
was du da noch machen kannst, Klarlack aufsprühen das schaut dann noch mal besser aus und wirkt dann nicht so "günstig".


mfg EDDIE


----------



## ASD_588 (21. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

Das Wäre dan das erste ökogehäuse das man recyceln kan.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe???*

So cool die Idee auch ist, du musst auf jeden Fall dafür Sorge tragen das eine entsprechende EMV Abschirmung gewährleistet ist ... DAS dürfte wesentlich schwerer werden als ein Gehäuse aus Wellpappe und Karton ^^


----------



## PingPong (22. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe?*

um das ding wertiger aussehen zu lassen hatte ich an klebefolie gedacht (schwarz oder carbon)  und was die emv-abschirmung angeht, ich weiss nicht ob das so wichtig ist.  hab mein gehäuse im moment auch auf beiden seiten offen.. da is denk ich auch nicht viel mit abschirmung, oder??? ^^


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. April 2011)

EMV geht leicht:

Im Baumarkt gibt es Fliegengitter aus Metall, alternativ Kükendraht nehmen.

Das dann zwischen die Pappschichten bzw. von innen an die Pappe kleben.

Muss nur alles Kontakt zueinander haben.

MfG


----------



## Maroma (22. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe?*

kleiner Tipp am Rande Zeitungspapier und Kleister sind auch nicht zu verachten, wenn man so 5-6 Lagen nimmt und nicht zu Sparsam mit dem Kleister umgeht ist Stabiler als Metall in dieser Dicke und behält die Form (verbiegt sich nicht).

Ein Nachtteil ist nur, Papier leitet keine Wärme, sprich du musst für mehr Lüfter sorgen oder mehr Schlitze einbauen.


----------



## NCphalon (22. April 2011)

*AW: gehäuse aus pappe?*

Naja der Hauptteil der Wärmeabfuhr wird so schon durch Lüfter sichergestellt, glaub net dass bei Metallgehäusen die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Materials nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.


----------

